# Old Troxel saddle



## JO BO (Feb 27, 2022)

Brittle black leather.....has broken spring at clamp area. Comes with clamp.  Not sure of era, but believe nearer to the TOC than prewar.  Maybe someone knows for sure. Feels like it has wooden base. Has tabs for tool bag.

Cashiers check or postal money order. 

Actual shipping costs


----------

